# EWQLSO Player doesn't show in Sib. 6



## JimmyPoppa (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello,

I have Sib. 6.2 on Windows XP Pro 32 bit. Bought EWQLSO Silver, installed it, got the license on the dongle and it's working well as stand alone. Bought Jonathan Loving's Sound Set and followed instructions precisely.

However, Sib. does not show the EW Player in the Active Devices. The Play.dll is in the Sib VST folder along with the other players (Aria, Kontakt 4, Kontakt 2, Sibelius Essentials, etc.) They all show in the Active Devices list except for the EW Player. 

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the player and even the whole EW Library. I don't have any idea what I may have missed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Dec 16, 2011)

OK,

Got it fixed. Had Sib. scanning the wrong VST folder. Thanks for your help Jonathan.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------

